# Madenspenderautomat



## bollesennenhund (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Madenspenderautomat gebaut. Dazu habe ich mir eine 4kant  Holzlatte im Baumarkt, eine kleine Rinti Hundefutterdose vom Fressnapf und einen passenden Deckel dazu, den bekommt man im Fressnapf umsonst, gekauft. Die Holzlatte habe zu einem Galgen verarbeitet, in die Dose habe ich zwei Löcher, 2mm, unten gebohrt und zwei Löcher für die Aufhängung, oben. Nachdem der Anstrich trocken war, habe ich mir im Angelgeschäft 1 Dose Maden geholt, ein paar Maden in den Spender gefüllt und die ganze Sachen über den Teich gehängt. Nach einiger Zeit  haben die Kois dann mitbekommen was da in den Teich fällt. Den Rest der Maden hab ich in den Kühlschrank in meiner Werkstatt gestellt und bei Bedarf rausgeholt. Die Maden halten sich schon einige Zeit im Kühlschrank. Wenn sie sich verpuppen, kann man die Puppen auch den Kois in den Teich werfen. Auf jeden Fall haben die Kois und ich unseren Spaß daran. 
 Ich habe diesen Artikel in Microsoft Word geschrieben, damit keine Schreibfehler aufkommen, wie in dem Beitrag „ am 07.06.2011  Scharrzes Brett, Plauderecke, Die deutsche Sprache  “ beanstandet wurde. :
Grüße Paul


----------



## Joachim (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

[OT] Wenn du Firefox nutzt, dann kann auch das: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/german-dictionary-de_de-for-sp/ sehr hilfreich sein.  [/OT]


----------



## bollesennenhund (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

Hallo Joachim,

das waren nicht meine Fehler, aber man muss ja vorsichtig im Forum sein, damit man nicht als Depp dahingestellt wird. Deine Empfehlung habe ich mir heruntergeladen. 
Ich überlege , ob ich in diesem Forum noch einen Beitrag einstellen werde. 

Grüße Paul


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*



bollesennenhund schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit einen Madenspenderautomat gebaut. Dazu habe ich mir eine 4kant  Holzlatte im Baumarkt, eine kleine Rinti Hundefutterdose vom Fressnapf und einen passenden Deckel dazu, den bekommt man im Fressnapf umsonst, gekauft. Die Holzlatte habe zu einem Galgen verarbeitet, in die Dose habe ich zwei Löcher, 2mm, unten gebohrt und zwei Löcher für die Aufhängung, oben. Nachdem der Anstrich trocken war, habe ich mir im Angelgeschäft 1 Dose Maden geholt, ein paar Maden in den Spender gefüllt und die ganze Sachen über den Teich gehängt. Nach einiger Zeit  haben die Kois dann mitbekommen was da in den Teich fällt. Den Rest der Maden hab ich in den Kühlschrank in meiner Werkstatt gestellt und bei Bedarf rausgeholt. Die Maden halten sich schon einige Zeit im Kühlschrank. Wenn sie sich verpuppen, kann man die Puppen auch den Kois in den Teich werfen. Auf jeden Fall haben die Kois und ich unseren Spaß daran.
> Ich habe diesen Artikel in Microsoft Word geschrieben, damit keine Schreibfehler aufkommen, wie in dem Beitrag „ am 07.06.2011  Scharrzes Brett, Plauderecke, Die deutsche Sprache  “ beanstandet wurde. :
> Grüße Paul



Wie auch immer, mit oder ohne Rechtschreibfehler finde ich den Madenspender völlig Ok und klasse!!!
Werd mit wohl auch mal einen bauen!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

Hi,

son Madenspender kann man auch ohne gekaufte Madenbestückung betreiben. Eine alte Dose unten mit ein paar Löchern versehn, oben ein Stück altes Gammelfleisch reinwerfen, und für die Madenproduktion sorgen dann die __ Fliegen von allein

MfG Frank


----------



## hoffisoft (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

hei

die maden in der dose bei 30grad in der sonne?????????? sauber sauber sauber.werde ich nicht bauen.

gruß


----------



## kuhantilope (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

er hat ja auch geschrieben das er immer nur ein paar rein tut und den rest im kühlschrank überwintert!!!

denke nicht das die lange in der dose sind


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... Eine alte Dose unten mit ein paar Löchern versehn, oben ein Stück altes Gammelfleisch reinwerfen,
> und für die Madenproduktion sorgen dann die __ Fliegen von allein


Ich kenn da die klassisch naturnahe Variante, 
die zum Anfüttern von zu angelnden Fischen verwendet wird
und wo man auch keine schirchen Dosen baumeln sieht:
Dazu wird ein Pferde-, Kuh- oder Schweinsschädel über dem Wasser aufgehängt,
von dem die Maden dann ins Wasser fallen.
(Hält auch die __ Wespen von der Terrasse fern! )

P.S.: Mich wundert, dass ihr eure teuren ¿ (Ironie) Karpfen mit MADEN füttert:
In der Aquaristik und Terraristik ist das als Futter schlechter Qualität ABSOLUT verpönt!


----------



## Annett (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

Hallo.

Zum Madenspender kann ich nichts schreiben, da uns die Fische dafür fehlen...

[OT]





bollesennenhund schrieb:


> Ich überlege , ob ich in diesem Forum noch einen Beitrag einstellen werde.
> 
> Grüße Paul


Ach Paul, Du wirst doch nun nicht alles, was hier im Forum geschrieben steht, auf die Goldwaage legen. 
Joachim wollte Dir mit seinem Hinweis den Umweg über MS Word ersparen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Er macht selbst Schreibfehler und weiß darum (mir geht es ähnlich). Na und? Wen auch immer sie massiv stören, der muss eben den Beitrag überlesen... 
Einzig die Sache mit der Suchfunktion sollte man halt im Auge behalten. Die kann nur stur suchen, was man abfragt - und finden, was der abgefragten Schreibweise entspricht. 
Deshalb editiere ich kommentarlos zumindest die Themenüberschriften bei falschen Buchstaben.

Also einfach locker bleiben.  [/OT]


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> P.S.: Mich wundert, dass ihr eure teuren ¿ (Ironie) Karpfen mit MADEN füttert:
> In der Aquaristik und Terraristik ist das als Futter schlechter Qualität ABSOLUT verpönt!




Hi,

tja und viele in der Aquaristik propagieren dann auch Warmblüterfleisch (Rinderherz) als hochwertigstes Qualitäsfutter 

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

Hi Frank,
finde ich genauso schlimm;
Rinderherz ist als reines Muskelfleisch eher nicht geeignet und gilt als zu fett;
den Fischen, die man DAMIT längere Zeit füttert, sieht man es auch an:
sie werden blad und blass und mit dem Züchten schaut´s schlecht aus.

Ich habe selbst  jahrzehntelang gezüchtet (quer durch die Fischwelt, aber eher kleine Arten)
und dabei selbstgefangenes Tümpelfutter (auch tiefgekühlt - das kann man auch kaufen)
oder auch stummelflügelige Drosphila (da gibt´s 2 Arten - kleine und große) verfüttert
("natürlich" auf Banane, Haferflocken und Holzwolle gezogen und vitaminisiert).
Jungtiere bekommen gesiebtes Tümpelfutter, Schwebealgen (Chlorella), Einzeller, Rädertierchen 
oder selbstverständlich auch - nicht mehr wegzudenken -  frischgeschlüpfte Salinenkrebschen.
Viele Fische z.B. Zahnkarpfen oder Harnischwelse  lieben auch pflanzliche Kost wie
(Tiefkühl-)Erbsen, Gurke, Zucchini, Melonen, Salat, Spinat usw.

Sehr gute Erfolge haben einige Kollegen, die große Fische halten und züchten
(z.B. auch das Salzburger Haus der Natur - im Übrigen SEHR sehenswert!)
mit einem Gemisch aus Kopffleisch, Haferflocken und verschiedenen Gemüsen 
(Erbsen, Karotten, Blattgemüse und was einem sonst noch so einfällt),
das vitaminisiert und mit Gelatine zusammen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht wird.
Das lässt sich billig und in großen Mengen herstellen und in Platten einfrieren, 
von denen bei Bedarf ein Stück abgebrochen wird und gleich gefroren ins Aquarium kommt; 
die Gelatine verhindert, dass das Zeug herumschwimmt und das Becken versaut.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch für Koi ein sehr gutes Futter wäre
und auf JEDEN Fall deutlich besser als jegliches Trocken-Flockenfutter,
unabhängig davon, was Hersteller auf die Verpackung drucken! 
Denkt ihr nicht?


----------



## bollesennenhund (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Madenspenderautomat*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese, dann musste man ja um den Bestand der Kois richtig Sorge haben, ist ja abenteuerlich womit Kois so gefüttert werden. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, ich fütter meine Kois mit Maden? die werden nur gelegentlich zur Abwechslung und zum Spaß mit ein paar Maden gefüttert. Bei 30Grad kommen die Maden so richtig in Stimmung und sind schnellstens aus der Dose in den Teich gesprungen, zur Freude der Kois. Fleisch in die Dose ist auch nicht das Wahre, ich möchte ja noch am Teich sitzen und nicht immer nach __ Fliegen klatschen. Ich würde sagen, lese den Artikel richtig durch und die Diskussion ist überflüssig.
 Grüße Paul


----------

